# Red Sea Prizm Deluxe Hang-On Skimmer



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm looking to get a Red Sea Prizm Deluxe Hang-On Skimmer for my 45Gal. Does anyone know if they are any good. This seems like a great deal check it out....
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=3203


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Take a look at diy skimmers. I bet you could build one that will give you better results. Never owned a red sea skimmer, But i have never seen anything that anyone had to say good about them.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

I had a red sea prizm skimmer on my saltwater tank. I found it worked really well. It took sometime to get it set up right but it worked.


----------



## fishman5150 (Dec 17, 2003)

the prizim skimmer sucks i have never ever see it do good things i work own a fish store and the returns on them were amazing so i stoped sellin them get a sea clone its a good hang on skimmer


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I got a Brand new one in box , Never opened if you are interested ...

45.00 dollars if you want it ..Ill ship it to ya


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

i have had my skimmer now 4 a long time never let me down and a very good holding tray nice and simple to set up self priming and quite very good 4 stars from me i recomend them to any1


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If you want a hang on skimmer and don't mind the price this is the best:
AquaC Remora


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

prisms suck ass. i once was a defender of them, but after countless headaches and breakdowns ive joined the majority in saying you are better off saving your money and buying a real skimmer.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I have an Aqua C Remora Pro on my 40 gallon and my tank has never been cleaner. Definitely overkill on my tank but its better then not having enough. If you have the cash I would definitely invest in the Remora.


----------

